# L-Carnitine makes fasting easier and more effective



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2015)

Fasting for a couple of days every so often is very healthy, but a lot of people find this really difficult. They feel hungry and tired. Doctors at the Sun Yat-Sen University teaching hospital in China discovered that supplementation with L-carnitine can help these problems. What’s more L-carnitine increases the amount of body fat you

*Read More...*


----------

